# Tikka turns 1 today!



## 26wolves (Jul 29, 2015)

This big potato turns 1 today! I can't believe it's already been almost a year since we brought her home. She has helped me so much in so many ways, particularly with my anxiety and I will never be able to show her just how much I love her for that. We still have a ways to go but we've tackled the first year and I have loved every minute of watching her grow. :wub: We will be checking height and weight later today.


----------



## Jupiter_0203 (May 5, 2016)

26wolves said:


> This big potato turns 1 today! I can't believe it's already been almost a year since we brought her home. She has helped me so much in so many ways, particularly with my anxiety and I will never be able to show her just how much I love her for that. We still have a ways to go but we've tackled the first year and I have loved every minute of watching her grow. :wub: We will be checking height and weight later today.


Happy Birthday Tikka!!  26wolves, she is beautiful and a precious puppy, love those pointed ears...  Enjoy her...


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Tikka! She is a very pretty young lady!


----------



## LuckyBuddy (Apr 16, 2016)

Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Tikka Happy Belated1st Birthday. Wishing you a wonderful year with lots of fun and treats.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Tikka!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:


Happy1st Birthday to the beautiful Tikka!!


----------



## Besketball (Apr 27, 2016)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## Jaursland (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow beautiful. Happy belated birthday Tikka!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday to Tikka! She's beautiful!


----------

